# Studio Rental price?



## Puma (Nov 27, 2009)

.

 I have a friend that is opening her own studio... to help make some $$ she will rent out her studio when not in use.

 I asked her how much she would charge me and she asked how much it was worth to me.... so basically she has no idea what the price is going to be .... and I have no idea of the going rate.

  I read a few threads and see prices in the $25-$50 hour range and some crazy expensive ones also.

 She doesnt have a very big studio.... no seamless paper.... just a few muslins and a couble ab-800 lights with softboxes...a few props (couches and stuff) 

 So I am wondering what I should offer her or expect to pay for her studio time.

Thanks in advance
-Puma-

.


----------



## KmH (Nov 27, 2009)

Offer her $20 an hour. Obviously, she can't charge the kind of rates they get in NYC.

Someone has to start the negotiation. How high are the ceilings?


----------



## Puma (Nov 27, 2009)

.

 Thats the exact price I was thinking was fair to offer.

-Puma-

.


----------



## KmH (Nov 27, 2009)

So, why did you need us? :mrgreen:


----------



## Puma (Nov 27, 2009)

.

 I wasnt sure if that was an appropriate amount... but I guess it is... if she says anything i'll just give her your name and blame it on you...lol  :lmao:

-Puma-

.


----------



## Eco (Nov 27, 2009)

Puma, quote me..........

"the going rate for the location, size and equipment is between $8.71 and $10.09 per hour"

send me a check for the difference please.


----------



## jlykins (Nov 27, 2009)

We charge $50 an hour here in Cincinnati....


----------



## KmH (Nov 27, 2009)

jlykins said:


> We charge $50 an hour here in Cincinnati....


That's no help at all without what they get for $50 an hour.


----------



## Puma (Nov 28, 2009)

Eco said:


> Puma, quote me..........
> 
> "the going rate for the location, size and equipment is between $8.71 and $10.09 per hour"
> 
> send me a check for the difference please.


 

lol... I'll see what I can do

-Puma-

.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Nov 28, 2009)

$50 an hour seems about right to me.  If you think about everything that goes into scheduling, the electricity, having the studio set up, etc $20 seems too low.  If you can get $20 though, the more power to you.


----------



## jlykins (Nov 28, 2009)

KmH said:


> jlykins said:
> 
> 
> > We charge $50 an hour here in Cincinnati....
> ...


 you're right. Sorry. For $50 we provide backdrops, Lights, modifiers, and music. Outside of that, we're there, but not doing anything with the shoot. If they want help with light setup, posing, etc... We charge an additional $30.


----------

